# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  -=[ Κοπή Πίτας AWMN στις 17 Φεβρουαρίου 2008 ]=-

## NetTraptor

Μετά από απόφαση του ΔΣ κατά την συνεδρίαση του περασμένου Σαββάτου η κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας ορίστηκε να γίνει στην
έδρα του Συλλόγου την *Κυριακή 17 Φεβρουαρίου 2008 (ώρα 17:00)*.

Αμερικής 17 Σύνταγμα 10672 - Αθήνα 4ος όροφος

Πίτα, κέτερινγκ, αναψυκτικά, κρασιά, δώρα, θα σας περιμένουν.
Όλα είναι πληρωμένα από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.

Η διαδικασία οργάνωσης λαχειοφόρου αγοράς έχει αρχίσει!

Όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται για λογαριασμό εταιριών ή όχι να προσφέρουν δώρα για τη λαχειοφόρο, είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.
Επικοινωνήστε με Pm ή στο ds_at_awmn.net

Επισυνάπτεται παρακάτω, Χάρτης με την τοποθεσία του Συλλόγου: 



Σας περιμένουμε, να βρεθούμε, να περάσουμε καλά και να ευχηθούμε όλοι από κοντά.

Εκ του ΔΣ

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια ευγενική χορηγία από τον Zabounis και το PC-Mastor Για την κοπή της πίτας


http://www.pc-mastor.gr

Πακέτο 1 (3 δώρα ξεχωριστά, από ένα panel o κάθε λαχνός)
3 x Client Panel Biquad 2,4Ghz 10dBi

Πακέτο 2
1 x Omni High Gain 2,4Ghz 13dBi

Πακέτο 3
1 x SUN MiniPCI AR5212-AES 802.11bg 100mWatt (for AP) + 1 χ pigtail u.fl to N-Fem + 3m H1000 coaxial cable with Nmale conn

Σε Ευχαριστούμε θερμά !  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> 1 mb με intel chipset 256 μνήμη celeron 1000 επεξεργαστή,vga.lan on board για την κλήρωση απο εμένα με αγάπη....


ΤΗΑΝΚ YOU!  ::

----------


## geosid

τουλαχιστον εδω μεσα εκτος απο αυτους που ειναι για να πουλανε μονο υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που χαριζουν και μπραβο τους.

----------


## NetTraptor

> καλημέρα,
> 
> Θα δώσω στον σύλλογο για την πίτα
> 1 INTEL LAN PCI διπλή 10/100 Mbit
> 2 ram JETRAM/TRANSCEND DDR2 512 MB / 533
> 2 επεξεργαστές Celeron socket 370 / 900 ΜHz + ψύκτρες/fan
> 2 μνήμες SDRAM 128 MB / 133
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Γιάννης


Σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά!  ::

----------


## ice

Εαν ο καιρος ειναι χαλια να το αναβαλουμε ?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Αν πράγματι έχουμε ισχυρή χιονόπτωση ίσως να είναι καλύτερα να το αναβάλουμε.

----------


## mojiro

βρε κουτά, ο σύλλογος κανόνισε να ρίξει μπόλικο χιόνι την Κυριακή ώστε να θυμίζει γιορτινό περιβάλλον παρόλο που δεν έχουμε Χριστούγεννα!

Έφτασε ο NetTraptor να πάρει τηλέφωνο στο Δήμο Αθηναίων ώστε να ξαναβάλουν το δέντρο για εκείνη τη μέρα στο Σύνταγμα ώστε να ενισχυθεί το γιορτινό αίσθημα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν αναβάλλεται επ' ουδενί ...Και όχι μόνο αυτό έχω παραγγείλει και snowmobile και Jeep να πηγαινοφερνουν ποτά κόσμο και τρόφιμα στους αποκλησμενους... 

On serious note... Αν με ρωτήσετε ... δεν νομίζω να έχουμε τόσο άσχημη αλλαγή από Σάββατο σε Κυριακή. Η θερμοκρασία τώρα είναι περί τους 9 βαθμούς και η χιονοεμπειρία λέει ότι η Αθήνα για να γίνει άσπρη θέλει τουλάχιστον 2 μέρες υπό τους 3-4. 

Η πίτα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναβληθεί ...και δεν γίνεται... Οι παραγγελίες έχουν γίνει, τα δρομολόγια είναι προγραμματισμένα και βλέπουμε με μεγάλη προσμονή την χιονισμένη έδρα μας γεμάτη κόσμο, μουσικές και φωνές . Αν μη τι άλλο θα έχουμε και τσάμπα ντεκόρ... Τα γάντια, τις σαλοπετες και τα σκι θα τα προσφέρουμε τσάμπα σε μέλη και περαστικούς.

Α ρε γρουσούζηδες AWMNites..  ::

----------


## mojiro



----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μιχάλη, η μία ταμπέλα θα πρέπει να δείχνει δεξιά και η άλλη αριστερά.
Μην ξεχνάς, ζούμε στην Ελλάδα !!!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να τα βάλω στην κατάψυξη... ??? δεν θα είναι φρέσκα!  ::  





> Για την πίτα μπορώ να προσφέρω μέσω του εκπαιδευτικού κέντρου Q-Learn (http://www.qlearn.gr), σε τρία άτομα υποτροφία διδάκτρων για ECDL.
> 
> Περιλαμβάνει εκμάθηση 65 ωρών, των 7 ενοτήτων του ECDL Core (Θεωρία, Windows, Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Access & Internet).
> Πληροφορίες: http://www.qlearn.gr/courses/?courseID=2
> 
> Κάθε υποτροφία έχει αξία 290 ευρώ (3x €290 = €870).
> Αν κάποιος από τους κληρωθέντες δεν ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να την μεταφέρει σε άλλο πρόσωπο.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> ...


Στράτο σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά για την χορηγία!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

έπεσε Ζέστη παιδιά... 




> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> Τα δώρα που μπορώ να δώσω στην πίτα είναι τα παρακάτω.
> 
> 
> http://www.linkshop.gr
> 
> 1 Set με τα παρακάτω
> Routerboard 133 Level4
> ...


Σταύρο σε ευχαριστούμε με όλη μας την καρδιά και σου ευχόμαστε καλή χρονιά και καλή τύχη σε εσένα αλλά και στη οικογένεια σου μιας και αυτές οι μέρες ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολες! Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε! Ελπίζουμε να τα καταφέρεις και να έρθεις!  ::

----------


## badge

Ένα μικρό teaser, μιας και είδα ότι ο mojiro βρώμισε το thread με τις ανωτέρω ταμπέλες  ::  

http://www.magician.awmn/play.php?vid=139

----------


## Philip

> Ένα μικρό teaser, μιας και είδα ότι ο mojiro βρώμισε το thread με τις ανωτέρω ταμπέλες  
> 
> http://www.magician.awmn/play.php?vid=139


Καλοοοοο ..... κοπι τι πιτα ... 
χα χα χα

*---Philip---*

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Λοιπόν, εγώ λέω να βρούμε ένα πρωτότυπο τρόπο να κάνουμε κοπή πίτας *wireless* από τα σπίτια μας !  ::

----------


## andreas

θα γινει τελικα ή θα αναβληθει λογω καιρου??

----------


## smarag

γιατι να μην γίνει άλλωστε το Σύνταγμα είναι ανοιχτό.
και ο ηλεκτρικος λειτουργει.

----------


## ice

το θεμα ειναι να φτασεις μεχρι εκει και να γυρισεις απο εκει + οσοι περισσοτεροι τοσο το καλυτερο

----------


## socrates

Όπως κάθε χρόνο "κοπή το πίτα"... εδώ Βριλήσσια κυκλοφορείς άνετα πόσο μάλλον στο κέντρο.

----------


## Papatrexas

Ο δρόμος στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων γλιστράει για να μην πω ότι είναι γυαλί, 
και προσωπικά που θα ερχόμουν με αυτοκίνητο το σκέφτομαι πάρα πολύ...

Άλλωστε φωνάζουν τα κανάλια και οι αρχές να αποφύγουμε άσκοπες μετακινήσεις.

Μήπως να το ξανασκεφτούμε?
Φαντάζομαι πολλοί είναι αυτοί που δεν θα έρθουν λόγω καιρού.

----------


## acoul

> Φαντάζομαι πολλοί είναι αυτοί που δεν θα έρθουν λόγω καιρού.


τυχεροί για όσους έρθουν και πάρουν λαχνούς και είναι λίγο παραπάνω πεινασμένοι ...  ::  Μετρό και δυο τετράγωνα βολτίτσα στην σπάνια χιονισμένη Αθήνα δεν είναι και τίποτε σοβαρό για τους αγέροχους ευρυζωνικούς κατακτητές των ταρατσών και του ρούτινγκ ... !!

----------


## badge

Η μεταφορά εδεσμάτων και τεμαχίων βασιλόπιτας θα γίνει με ειδικό ερπυστριοφόρο όχημα (πλάκα κάνω, οι δρόμοι είναι ΟΚ). Ο ηλεκτρικός δουλεύει μια χαρά, όσοι μπορούν καλό θα είναι να μην το χάσουν. Τώρα που μας έκανε μια άσπρη μέρα, μέσα θα μείνουμε;  ::

----------


## socrates

Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως πως με λίγο χιόνι μπλοκάρουν όλα στην Ελλάδα... δεν λέω θέλει λίγο προσοχή αλλά όχι ότι είναι απαγορευτικό να βγει κανείς από το σπίτι.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Αν μείνει η κατάσταση ως έχει σαφώς και θα μαζευτούμε αρκετοί.
Ωστόσο το κύριο μέρος της κακοκαιρίας στην Αττική υποτίθεται ότι ξεκινάει από σήμερα το μεσημέρι...

----------


## acoul

> Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως πως με λίγο χιόνι μπλοκάρουν όλα στην Ελλάδα... δεν λέω θέλει λίγο προσοχή αλλά όχι ότι είναι απαγορευτικό να βγει κανείς από το σπίτι.


εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση πως με λίγο "λάδι" ΟΛΑ ξεμπλοκάρουν στην Ελλάδα ...

----------


## socrates

*ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ*:

Με την ευκαιρία της κοπής της Πίτας και για όσους εγγραφούν ή ανανεώσουν την συνδρομή τους θα παρακαλούσαμε να φέρετε μαζί σας δύο φωτογραφίες (διαβατηρίου) -μπορείτε να στείλετε την φωτογραφία και ηλεκτρονικά αρκεί να μπορεί να γίνει ταυτοποίηση-.

Η μία θα τοποθετηθεί μαζί με άλλα στοιχεία στο μητρώο μελών και η άλλη θα τοποθετηθεί στην κάρτα μέλους η οποία θα δοθεί στα μέλη του AWMN

----------


## alexis-13

τελικα θα γινει η οχι "το κοπη τη πιτα"

----------


## socrates

> τελικα θα γινει η οχι "το κοπη τη πιτα"


Θα γίνει! Ήδη τα παιδιά έχουν πάει να πάρουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## zabounis

Για μένα λίγο δύσκολο να κατέβω τις κατηφόρες με το αμάξι για να φτασω στον κοντινότερο σταθμό μετρό.
Εδώ στην Πεντέλη τα πράματα είναι διαφορετικά....δεν έχω και την μηχανή μαζί μου να σας στείλω καμιά φωτο.

Θα το προσπαθήσω όμως....

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

εγώ ετοιμάζομαι για αλυσίδες στο αμάξι απλά θα βόλευε να το κάναμε λίγο αργότερα για να προλάβουμε όσοι δουλεύουμε και σήμερα να έρθουμε

----------


## acoul

αξίζει να διευκρινιστεί ότι τα έξοδα και η οργάνωση της κοπής της πίτας είναι του συλλόγου, αλλά προσκεκλημένοι και ευπρόσδεκτοι είναι άπαντες ΜΑ άπαντες !!

----------


## mojiro

> αξίζει να διευκρινιστεί ότι τα έξοδα και η οργάνωση της κοπής της πίτας είναι του συλλόγου, αλλά προσκεκλημένοι και ευπρόσδεκτοι είναι άπαντες ΜΑ άπαντες !!


Είμαστε ήδη στην έδρα και οι ετοιμασίες έχουν αρχίσει!

Το Σύνταγμα είναι πεντακάθαρο από το χιόνι και όλα βαίνουν μια χαρά έως τώρα!

24 πακετάκια δώρων σας περιμένουν!

----------


## badge

... για να μην πούμε για τις τεράστιες ποσότητες φαγητού που θα παίξουν.

JBeili - _"Για μααας σημαντικήν ημέρα κοπή το πίτααα"_

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Θα ξεκινήσουμε 3 σε λίγο. Ελπίζω να έχετε κρεβάτια  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Σε λιγο θα ξεκινησω και εγω.Ξεκιναει κανενα πουλμανακι για τον συλλογο απο καπου?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν και...

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=20273&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=60#p489457

Θα κατέβω με την αλατιέρα και το Grader... Αυτός που το χτύπησε από την γνωστή Αγγελία να έρθει να το πάρει... 

Αλλιώς θα το βάλουμε και αυτό στην λαχειοφόρο....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

Δυστυχώς είναι πολύς κόσμός που δεν θα μπορέσει να παρευρεθεί.
Ανατολικά Προάστεια & Βόρεια.
Εδώ πέρα οι συνθήκες είναι δύσκολες. 

Κανονικά πρέπει να ακυρωθεί το γεγονός γιατί είναι πολλοί αυτοί που θέλουν και δεν μπορούν λόγω συνθηκών.

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Μάλλον είναι αργά για αναβολή.... Κάποιοι είναι ήδη στο δρόμο.....  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Παίδες καλά να περάσετε όσοι θα πάτε.

Αν και θα ήθελα να παρεβρεθώ, δεν θα μπορέσω. Γίνεται χαμός. Αν και τώρα θα μπορούσα να φτάσω μετά κάποιου κόπου στο σταθμό του τρένου (με αδιάβροχο βέβαια...) στον γυρισμό θα ήταν ακόμα πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα...

ΥΓ: Μπορεί αν τα φουσκώνω λίγο αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι όντως είναι πολύ δύσκολο για κάποιες περιοχές... Κρίμα.

----------


## commando

αχ πως σερνεται το Ubuntu!!!
Παιδες streaming camera online με [email protected]


http://10.2.100.76:9000

----------


## BladeWS

Ο mojiros παίζει με τις μπαλονες  ::  


nice


edit:

Ωραιο μπλουζάκι  ::

----------


## smarag

έχει αρχίσει να το πίανει και εδώ στον πειραιά τώρα.

----------


## panxan

Εδω ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ
Δρόμοι κεντρικοί ανοικτοί
Δρόμοι γειτονιάς κλειστοί
Κατηφόρες απίστετευτες για γλύστρα και όχι για έξοδο
Χρόνια πολλά
Να περνάτε καλά


Υ.Σ. 
Λαχνούς on line παίρνουμε?

----------


## smarag

τώρα αφού δέν μπορεί να έρθει κόσμος το σωστο θα ήταν να ακυρωθεί η σημερινή πιττά άλλωστε το είπαν και στην TV οχι άσκοπες μετακινήσεις.

----------


## panxan

Δείτε τι γίνετε έξω από το σπίτι...

Μόνο πεζοί κυκλοφορουν και είναι 35min μέχρι το ΜΕΤΡΟ περπάτημα υπό Κ.Σ.
[attachment=0:33lbqf2d]IMG_1128.JPG[/attachment:33lbqf2d]
BTW badge jb172 Ευχαριστώ για την αγορά των λαχνών

----------


## eufonia

Ελπίζω όσοι πήγανε να περάσανε καλά.
Θα ήθελα πολύ να παρευρεθώ, αλλά στον Καρέα, ενώ μέχρι το μεσημέρι οι δρόμοι ήταν κυριλέ, μέσα σε μισή ώρα έπιασε καμμιά 30-40 πόντους. Ανηφόρες, κατηφόρες μια ατελείωτη τσουλήθρα. Οι μετακινήσεις είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνες, πεζή ή με ρόδα. Next time...

Χρόνια πολλά guys.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγώ μόλις γύρισα.
Θα έλεγα ότι έγινε ένα μικρό θαύμα και θα κοιμηθώ σπίτι.
Λίγο πριν νυχτώσει, μια foto.
Τώρα είναι χειρότερα.

Και του χρόνου.

----------


## spyros_28

Και εγω πριν απο λιγο γυρισα, ασχετα και με τα μποτακια κοντεψα να φαω μια χυμα βαρβατη την πρωτη φορα και ενα σπαγγατο την δευτερη.Προσοχη στους δρομους.Υποθετω οτι η καμερα κατεβηκε γιατι δεν ανοιγει

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Κριμα δεν μπορεσα να ερθω λογω καιρου!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα ηταν καπως μιζερη η κατασταση. Απο την μια ειδαμε "ασπρη μερα", πραγμα που δεν γινεται συχνα, αλλα απο την αλλη πρακτικα μας εγκλωβισε (τουλαχιστον οσους κινουμαστε με μηχανη ή μεσα συγκοινωνιας).

Οπως και να'χει ελπιζω να προλαβε κανεις να φαει κανα κοματι πιτα γιατι εμαθα πως ο τραπτορας κατεβηκε νυστικος στη λεσχη.

Α, Μανο μεγεια το αρ-μπι. Αιντε τυχερος αυτος ο sw1jra, παλι θα ανεβει στα ψηλα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αξιοσημείωτη συμμετοχή αναλογιζόμενοι τα καιρικά φαινόμενα...!

Μόλις έφτασα σπίτι... Κάρφωσα το αμάξι πάνω σε ένα πεζοδρόμιο οριζόντια και ώρα να βάλουμε τα πόδια επί του πουφ...

Να σημειώσω ότι οι ψευτοτζιπάτοι βόρειοι έχασαν τρελά ρεσιτάλ  ::   ::  ...  ::  

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και πάλι τους δωροθέτες και τον τόσο κόσμο που έκανε την προσπάθεια να κατέβει..!

----------


## acoul

ωραία ήταν. Ευχαριστούμε τους διοργανωτές, όσους πρόσφεραν δώρα, βασιλόπιτες, την παρέα τους και όσους έμειναν πίσω να καθαρίσουν το γλέντι !! Υπάρχει άφθονο υλικό παπαράτσι το οποίο θα ετοιμαστεί και θα περαστεί στον αέρα για να τα θυμόμαστε και να γελάμε !!

----------


## cirrus

Λίγες photos

----------


## ice

Βασικα αξιοι οσοι φτασατε αλλα λιγο χαζομαρα που δεν το αναβαλατε για να ερθει περισσοτερος κοσμος.

Αντε και του χρονου

----------


## acoul

> Βασικα αξιοι οσοι φτασατε αλλα λιγο χαζομαρα που δεν το αναβαλατε για να ερθει περισσοτερος κοσμος.
> 
> Αντε και του χρονου


δεν θα ερχόταν περισσότερος κόσμος γιατί θα μπαίναμε στην λογική της αναβολής για τους xyz λόγους του κάθε ένα ... αυτά τα πράγματα θέλουν αποφασιστικότητα, και το όλο σκηνικό χθες θα κάνει ακόμη πιο αξέχαστη την γιορτή ... λίγοι, τρελαμένοι και εκλεκτοί !! Πάντως και μέχρι τις 11 το βράδυ χθες οι κεντρικοί δρόμοι ήταν μια χαρά και χωρίς αλυσίδες.

----------


## yang

> ... λίγοι, τρελαμένοι και εκλεκτοί !!


apartheid?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ... λίγοι, τρελαμένοι και εκλεκτοί !!
> 
> 
> apartheid?


αν δεν έλειπες θα είχαμε καλές πιθανότητες ...  ::

----------


## yang

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Δεν με πείθεις.  ::

----------


## acoul

και το υλικάκι από την κοπή της πίτας ... φαντάζομαι όλοι θα θέλετε να το δείτε, οπότε εδώ είναι: AWMN, Internet

----------


## akops76

Eγω προσωπικά ήθελα να ερθω εχτες στην πίτα, όπως έχω έρθει και σε όλες τις προηγούμενες απο τότε που συμμετέχω στο awmn, όμως λόγω της κακοκαιρίας
προτίμησα να μην το ρισκάρω(πρώτη φορά είδα τόσο χιόνι στον Πειραια!!).

Με λυπεί πάντος η άποψη του acoul περι "λίγων, τρελαμένων & εκλεκτών"... Ελπίζω να μην συμμερίζονται και άλλοι αυτην την άποψη.

Αντώνης

PS: Για το θέμα της αναβολής της πίτας ή οχι, προφανώς τα παιδιά που την διοργάνωσαν έκριναν (για λόγους που δεν γνωρίζω) οτι δεν γινόταν
να αναβληθεί. Δεν το κατακρίνω αυτο, μιας και είμαι σίγουρος οτι όλων η προσπάθεια αποσκοπεί πάντα για το καλύτερο του awmn.

----------


## acoul

> Με λυπεί πάντος η άποψη του acoul περι "λίγων, τρελαμένων & εκλεκτών"...


τι ακριβώς σε λυπεί ... ??

----------


## ice

Οτι και μενα βασικα . Οτι ηθελα να ειμαι εκει μαζι με πολλα αλλα παιδια αλλα εγινε χωρις να σκεφτουμαι το συνολο.

----------


## JB172

Μην γκρινιάζετε βρε. 
Είχαν παραγγελθεί τόσες πίτες και φαγητά.
Τι θα τα έκανε ο σύλλογος? Θα ήταν κρίμα να πεταχτούν.
Δεν πιστεύω να άντεχαν μέχρι πχ. την επόμενη Κυριακή.

----------


## ice

παντα υπαρχουν λυσεις . Δεν γκρινιαζουμε σορρυ . Αντε και του χρονου

----------


## simfun

> Οτι και μενα βασικα . Οτι ηθελα να ειμαι εκει μαζι με πολλα αλλα παιδια αλλα εγινε χωρις να σκεφτουμαι το συνολο.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...

----------


## dti

> και το υλικάκι από την κοπή της πίτας ... φαντάζομαι όλοι θα θέλετε να το δείτε, οπότε εδώ είναι: AWMN, Internet


Μας "έφτιαξες"!  ::  
Μαζί και όλοι όσοι φρόντισαν για την εμφάνιση της πίτας ή φόραγαν μπλουζάκια σχετικά με τα αναγραφόμενα στην πίτα!!!  ::

----------


## commando

εχετε δει το εργο 24 ωρες καπως ετσι ηταν χτες οι δρομοι κατα τις 1-2 το βραδυ.Σαν καλο κομαντο επειδη δεν υπηρχε ταξι εβαλα τους μπατσους να μου βρουν!λολ.
Μερικα απο τα περισευουμενα λουκανικα πηγαν σε ενα σκυλακι και μερικα σε ενα αυστραλεζακι,με το "αζημιωτο".
Πραγματικα θα επρεπε αυτα που γινονται να τα κανουμε σποτακια για να τα βλεπουν στην Πολωνια-Εστονια κλπ για να γελανε με τα χαλια μας για 1 δαχτυλο χιονακι.
Καλα επρεπε να γινει κανας πολεμος να δουμε μετα αν θα κρυωναν τα πλευρακια σας.
Πιο πολυ παραδεχομαι την Nya και Ianeira που εσκασαν μυτη παρα τις αντιξοες συνθηκες παρα ορισμενα κουρασμενα παλικαρια.λολ και παλι λολ.
Αντε και του χρονου πιτα το Πασχα για να εχουμε καλο καιρο.

----------


## spirosco

Γεια σου ρε Τζον Ραμπο  ::

----------


## commando

Ιδου και το λαδωμα που επεσε....Φτιαξε με να σε φτιαξω

----------


## spirosco

Που ειναι ρε μαστορα; σου γλυστρισε;  :: 

edit. οκ τις θυμηθηκες.

----------


## nvak

> Πραγματικα θα επρεπε αυτα που γινονται να τα κανουμε σποτακια για να τα βλεπουν στην Πολωνια-Εστονια κλπ για να γελανε με τα χαλια μας για 1 δαχτυλο χιονακι.


Στίς χώρες που αναφέρεις δεν βασίζονται στα λεωφορεία αλλά στα τράμ για ευνόητους λόγους. 
Επίσης δεν έχουν ηλεκτρικά τραίνα με ηλεκτροφόρο αγωγό μιά ράγα στο πλάι, όπως εμείς.

Άλλο είναι το χιόνι με -10 και άλλο στους +1. Στην μιά είναι σαν άμμος στην άλλη σαν γράσσο !
Άλλο το να οδηγείς με ανθρώπους που το βλέπουν 6 μήνες το χρόνο και άλλο με όσους το βλέπουν κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια για δυό μέρες και που δεν έχουν βάλλει ποτέ αλυσίδες στην ζωή τους !

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
>  Πραγματικα θα επρεπε αυτα που γινονται να τα κανουμε σποτακια για να τα βλεπουν στην Πολωνια-Εστονια κλπ για να γελανε με τα χαλια μας για 1 δαχτυλο χιονακι.
> 
> 
> Στίς χώρες που αναφέρεις δεν βασίζονται στα λεωφορεία αλλά στα τράμ για ευνόητους λόγους. 
> Επίσης δεν έχουν ηλεκτρικά τραίνα με ηλεκτροφόρο αγωγό μιά ράγα στο πλάι, όπως εμείς.
> 
> Άλλο είναι το χιόνι με -10 και άλλο στους +1. Στην μιά είναι σαν άμμος στην άλλη σαν γράσσο !
> Άλλο το να οδηγείς με ανθρώπους που το βλέπουν 6 μήνες το χρόνο και άλλο με όσους το βλέπουν κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια για δυό μέρες και που δεν έχουν βάλλει ποτέ αλυσίδες στην ζωή τους !


Ακριβώς  ::  Δεν είναι το χιόνι το πρόβλημα, αλλά ότι δεν το έχουμε συνηθίσει. Οπότε καλό είναι σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις να μην προκαλούμε την τύχη μας.

----------


## commando

δεν ξερω για ποια χωρα λες αλλα τα λεωφορεια δουλευουν κανονικα και ολα κανονικοτατα στην Πολωνια για του λογου το αληθες δες http://www.zkm.pl/visualsys/ στο δρομολογιο δεν φαινονται ακυρωσεις..παρα το οτι ειναι ολα στο 0
http://pogoda.wp.pl/miasto,gdansk,mid,1201047,mi.html
Δεν ειμαστε συνηθισμενοι να σημειωσω ναι αλλα ποιοι δεν ειμαστε? δεν ειμαστε-εισαστε τα σοκολατοπαιδα θες να πεις οχι ολοι κιολας,μην τρελαθουμε δηλαδη.

----------


## ice

Μαν no need to push it. Δεν ειχαμε ορεξη να το ρισκαρουμε να σπασουμε τιποτις . Απλα θελαμε να ερθουμε και δεν μπορεσαμε . Αρκετοι μενουν σε μεγαλες κατηφορες και αμαξι-ποδια δεν ανεβαιναν-κατεβαιναν με τιποτις. 

Φινιτο εντ οφ στορι . Αντε και του χρονου

----------


## acoul

> Μαν no need to push it. Δεν ειχαμε ορεξη να το ρισκαρουμε να σπασουμε τιποτις . Απλα θελαμε να ερθουμε και δεν μπορεσαμε . Αρκετοι μενουν σε μεγαλες κατηφορες και αμαξι-ποδια δεν ανεβαιναν-κατεβαιναν με τιποτις. 
> 
> Φινιτο εντ οφ στορι . Αντε και του χρονου


Αν ήταν για καμιά πλουμιστή πεταλούδα θα πήγαινες και στα Ιμαλάια όμως ... εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι όσοι δεν ήρθαν στεναχωρήθηκαν και καλά έκαναν. Άντε αν είναι να κάνουμε και ένα version *II* κοπή το πίτα μια και μου έχει περισσέψει film αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι θα παιχτεί πάλι deja vu με όσους δεν τα καταφέρουν και αυτή τη φορά να έρθουν για τον xyz λόγο και πάει λέγοντας κατά το λουπ. μη μου στεναχωριέστε όμως, ο νετ-παγίδας μου υποσχέθηκε ότι θα κάνει πολλά ακόμα τέτοια ηβέντ γιατί στο τέλος παίρνει όλα τα λουκανικοπιτάκια που περισεύουν σπίτι του !!

----------


## ice

αλεξ ουτε για πεταλουδα δεν βγηκα εξω . Απλα ηταν επικινδυνα

----------


## spyros_28

Εμ και εσυ ρε ice, επρεπε να φορτωσεις openwrt στα παπουτσια σου και να ερχοσουνα δηλαδη.Εαν ειναι δυνατον!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> αλεξ ουτε για πεταλουδα δεν βγηκα εξω . Απλα ηταν επικινδυνα


Στέλιο ελπίζω να ήρθε η πεταλούδα στο σπίτι!  ::  

Ούτε εγώ κατάφερα να έρθω αφού για να το κάνω θα έπρεπε να περπατήσω για καμιά ώρα στα χίονια με δανεικό εξόπλισμό από τον commando (και δεν πέρασε λίγες φορές από το μυαλό μου). 

Σίγουρα θα δοθούν και άλλες ευκαιρίες για όσους θέλουν να μας τιμήσουν με την παρουσία τους πέρα από τις καθιερωμένες Τετάρτες που καταλαβαίνω ότι μερικοί δεν μπορούν να έρθουν λόγω δουλειάς.

Άντε και του χρόνου!

----------


## ice

Παιδες μεχρι και linux εβαλα στα παπουτσια αλλα δεν πηγαινε μια στην κατηφορα. Εχετε κανα καλο Patch ?

----------


## The Undertaker

βάλε αλυσίδες..
κοίτα τι κάνουν άλλοι όταν εμείς δεν πάμε ως το περίπτερο..
http://domestic.trekking.gr/search.php

----------


## nvak

> δεν ξερω για ποια χωρα λες αλλα τα λεωφορεια δουλευουν κανονικα και ολα κανονικοτατα στην Πολωνια για του λογου το αληθες δες http://www.zkm.pl/visualsys/ στο δρομολογιο δεν φαινονται ακυρωσεις..παρα το οτι ειναι ολα στο 0
> http://pogoda.wp.pl/miasto,gdansk,mid,1201047,mi.html
> Δεν ειμαστε συνηθισμενοι να σημειωσω ναι αλλα ποιοι δεν ειμαστε? δεν ειμαστε-εισαστε τα σοκολατοπαιδα θες να πεις οχι ολοι κιολας,μην τρελαθουμε δηλαδη.


Αν βάλουμε στα λεωφορεία και στα φορτηγά τα κατάλληλα λάστιχα, αν οι δήμοι έχουν τον εξοπλισμό και το προσωπικό για αυτές τις καταστάσεις, αν εκπαιδευτούμε όλοι στο βάλσιμο βγάλσιμο της αλυσίδας, τον καλό καιρό και όχι στους 30 πόντους χιόνι, τότε θα κερδίζαμε μιά μέρα δουλειάς το χρόνο !  ::  

Μικρός έμενα σε ορεινό χωρίο που το χιόνι κρατούσε βδομάδες και όχι μέρες.
Έπερνα ένα ξύλο παραμάσχαλα απο το σπίτι για την σόμπα, έβαζα τις γαλότσες μου και πήγαινα κανονικά σχολείο με τα πόδια.
Αυτό βέβαια, δεν με εμπόδισε μιά φορά να κατέβω μιά παγωμένη σκάλα με την γρήγορη μέθοδο και να σταμπουλήξω το χέρι μου. 

Αν στέλναμε τα δικά μας παιδιά εδώ στην Αθήνα, με αυτές τις συνθήκες στο σχολείο, αφού βέβαια τους αγοράσουμε γαλότσες, 
μέχρι να μάθουν να περπατούν στα παγωμένα πεζοδρόμια, τα μισά θα βρίσκονταν με σπασμένα χέρια.
και υπ' όψιν ότι τα πεζοδρόμια της Αθήνας είναι πολύ πιό επικίνδυνα σε αυτές τις συνθήκες, απο τους χωματόδρομους που πήγαινα εγώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Επιστροφή στην φύση... τώρα!  ::

----------


## acoul

> ...


στο μόνο που μπορώ να συμφωνήσω είναι στο ότι είμαστε ξύλα απελέκητα ή τουλάχιστο προς τα εκεί έχουμε ορίσει πορεία ... αλλά ωραία και μοναδικά ξύλα απελέκητα, πως λέμε γκρικ λόβερ ...

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> δεν ξερω για ποια χωρα λες αλλα τα λεωφορεια δουλευουν κανονικα και ολα κανονικοτατα στην Πολωνια για του λογου το αληθες δες http://www.zkm.pl/visualsys/ στο δρομολογιο δεν φαινονται ακυρωσεις..παρα το οτι ειναι ολα στο 0
> http://pogoda.wp.pl/miasto,gdansk,mid,1201047,mi.html
> Δεν ειμαστε συνηθισμενοι να σημειωσω ναι αλλα ποιοι δεν ειμαστε? δεν ειμαστε-εισαστε τα σοκολατοπαιδα θες να πεις οχι ολοι κιολας,μην τρελαθουμε δηλαδη.
> 
> 
> Αν βάλουμε στα λεωφορεία και στα φορτηγά τα κατάλληλα λάστιχα, αν οι δήμοι έχουν τον εξοπλισμό και το προσωπικό για αυτές τις καταστάσεις, αν εκπαιδευτούμε όλοι στο βάλσιμο βγάλσιμο της αλυσίδας, τον καλό καιρό και όχι στους 30 πόντους χιόνι, τότε θα κερδίζαμε μιά μέρα δουλειάς το χρόνο !  
> 
> ...


πεστα!! Θα πρεπει να δωσουμε τοσα εκατομυρια για 1000 δυο μικροπραγματα και να τα συντωνησουμε, φυση αδυνατο για ελλαδα, για να κερδισουμε τι?  ::  
Βγηκε χθες ενας και ελεγε γιατι δεν εχουμε χιονολαστιχα.... για 2 μερες που χιονιζει ετσι στα 5 χρονια! Και το καλοκαιρι να μας μενει το χιονολαστιχο στην ασφαλτο...

----------


## xrg

++ andreas (παρ' όλο που του έχω άλλα μαζεμένα..)

Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, για 1 μέρα το χρόνο, να ξοδεύουμε εκατομμύρια. Οι ζημιές που έγιναν είναι λιγότερες απ' όσο θα κόστιζε η σωστή υποδομή/εκπαίδευση. Αντίστοιχα, και στην Πολωνία, άμα κάνει μία μέρα το χρόνο 35 C καύσωνα, παραλύει η χώρα και γίνονται ζημιές κι εκεί.

----------


## andreas

> ++ andreas (παρ' όλο που του έχω άλλα μαζεμένα..)


τι εκανα παλι?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

*Τα δώρα*

*Linkshop* http://www.linkshop.gr
1. RouterBoard133 Set - 134 - Aries_manos - παρέλαβε
2. RouterBoard333 Set - ΧΧΧ - ? - 
3. Hellas On Line Double Play - 346 - NickPanGR - παρέλαβε

*net-store* http://www.net-store.gr
4. Tellas Video Phone - 366 - Katsaros_m - παρέλαβε
5. Tellas Video Phone - 178 - Mick Flemm - παρέλαβε

*Pc-Mastor* http://www.pc-mastor.gr
6. Sun MiniPCI AR5212 Set - 123 - Antonisk7 - παρέλαβε
7. Omni High Gain 2.4GHz 13dBi - 330 - NickPanGR - 
8. Client Panel BiQuad 2.4GHz 10dBi - 93 - Nya/Tenorism - 
9. Client Panel BiQuad 2.4GHz 10dBi - 133 - GD - 
10. Client Panel BiQuad 2.4GHz 10dBi - ΧΧΧ - ? - 

*Privenet* http://www.privenet.gr
11. Υποτροφία ECDL - 306 - Badge - 
12. Υποτροφία ECDL - 111 - NikolasC - 
13. Υποτροφία ECDL - 71 - John70 - 

*ΑΜΔΑ*
14. Linksys USB VPN & Firewall Router - 324 - NickPanGR - παρέλαβε
15. Καπελάκι AWMN - 386 - Katsaros_m - παρέλαβε
16. Καπελάκι AWMN - 107 - Tompap - παρέλαβε
17. Καπελάκι AWMN - 181 - Antonisk7 - παρέλαβε
18. Καπελάκι AWMN - 101 - PanXan - παρέλαβε

*Μέλος JB172*
19. Intel PCI Dual Ethernet Adapter - 103 - NikolasC - 
20. 512MB DDR2 SD-Ram 533MHz Jetram/Tranced - ΧΧΧ - ? - 
21. 512MB DDR2 SD-Ram 533MHz Jetram/Tranced - ΧΧΧ - ? - 
22. Intel Celeron 900 + Ψύκτρα + Fan - 203 - Socrates - 
23. Intel Celeron 900 + Ψύκτρα + Fan - ΧΧΧ - ? - 

*Μέλος NickPanGR*
24. MotherBoard + CPU + Ram - 358 - NickPanGR - Παραχωρήθηκε στο Σύλλογο

Οι νικητές με τους λαχνούς: 136, 167, 179, 180, 312 να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για να τους πω τι δώρο κέρδισαν και πως θα το παραλάβουν.

Όσοι δεν παρέλαβαν δώρο από τον JB172 θα πρέπει να έρθουν σε επικοινωνία μαζί του δείχνοντας τον λαχνό.

Τα δώρα από το Pc-Mastor θα τα παραλάβουν από το κατάστημα. Οδός Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου 4, Μελίσσια

----------


## Philip

Ωραία πράματα.... και δεν αναφέρομαι στα δώρα.... Μπράβο σε όλους.
Kρίμα που δεν με αφήσανε να έρθω...  :: 
Next time

*---Philip---*

----------


## JB172

> Όσοι δεν παρέλαβαν δώρο από τον JB172 θα πρέπει να έρθουν σε επικοινωνία μαζί του δείχνοντας τον λαχνό.


Τα δώρα που έχω προσφέρει στο σύλλογο τα είχα παραδώσει το Σάββατο 16/2/2008 στο μέλος Trackman διότι υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην μπορούσα να παρευρεθώ στην κοπή της πίττας του Συλλόγου.
Δυστυχώς εγώ παρευρέθηκα και δεν παρευρέθηκε ο Trackman (αποκλείστηκε από τα χιόνια).
Κατόπιν επικοινωνίας που είχα με τον Trackman, μου είπε ότι θα παραδώσει τα δώρα το Σάββατο 23/2/2008 σε κάποιο μέλος του ΔΣ στο meeting των Αμπελοκήπων.
Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## zabounis

Τα δώρα προσφορά του καταστήματος Pc-Mastor Computer Shop 
μπορείτε να τα παραλάβετε από το κατάστημα.

Οδός Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου 4, Μελίσσια

----------


## antonisk7

Παρέλαβα το δωράκι από το Pc-Mastor Computer Shop ,
θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Θοδωρή (aka zabounis) για την προσφορά του !

----------


## panxan

> *Τα δώρα*
> ....
> *Privenet* http://www.privenet.gr
> *11. Υποτροφία ECDL - 306 - Badge -* 
> 12. Υποτροφία ECDL - 111 - NikolasC - 
> *13. Υποτροφία ECDL - 71 - John70 -* ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
1ον) Νίκο σε πήραν είδηση ότι παρασχολήθηκες με το linux  ::  
2ον) Το είχες ανάγκη Γιαννάκη  ::  (και ας μην μπορείς να απαντήσεις)

----------


## acoul

μπορεί να κάνουν καμιά γνωριμία με καμιά πλουμιστή πεταλούδα με όρεξη για τεχνογνωσία ...

----------


## klarabel

Τζάκ Πότ δεν παίζει ;

----------


## badge

> 11. Υποτροφία ECDL - 306 - Badge -


Ο ένας λαχνός του ECDL ανήκει σε ξαδελφό μου. Ο άλλος, του John70, εγώ του τον αγόρασα αφού τον πήρα τηλέφωνο και τον ρώτησα αν θέλει λαχνούς. Για τους άλλους είμαι τυχερός (ακόμα κι εσύ Panxan, καπελάκι κέρδισαν αυτοί που σου πήρα), οι δικοί μου δεν κέρδισαν τίποτα  ::

----------


## xrg

Badge, μήν αφήνεις την ευκαιρία!

Πρέπει να πάς να παρακολουθήσεις ECDL.. Σε παρακαλώ, πάρε και μία κάμερα να γράφεις!

----------


## nikolas_350

> *Μέλος JB172*
> 19. Intel PCI Dual Ethernet Adapter - 103 - NikolasC -


Γνωρίζει κανείς που βρίσκετε αυτή η κάρτα και πότε μπορεί να γίνει παραλαβή;

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> *Μέλος JB172*
> 19. Intel PCI Dual Ethernet Adapter - 103 - NikolasC -
> 
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς που βρίσκετε αυτή η κάρτα και πότε μπορεί να γίνει παραλαβή;


Θα ρωτήσω τον Trackman αν παρέδωσε τα πράγματα σε κάποιο μέλος του ΔΣ του συλλόγου το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε.

----------


## mojiro

μπορεί να τα πάει και στην έδρα την Τεταρτη

----------


## nikolas_350

> *Privenet* http://www.privenet.gr
> 12. Υποτροφία ECDL - 111 - NikolasC -


Επειδή δεν ενδιαφέρετε κανείς από το περιβάλλον μου ,θα ήθελα να το παραχωρήσω στη Nya που έδηξε άμεσο ενδιαφέρον.
Ενδεχομένως να περάσω αύριο από την έδρα για παραλαβή της Dual Ethernet οπότε μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε και την παράδοση για το μαγικό χαρτάκι.

----------


## Nya

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> *Privenet* http://www.privenet.gr
> 12. Υποτροφία ECDL - 111 - NikolasC -
> 
> 
> Επειδή δεν ενδιαφέρετε κανείς από το περιβάλλον μου ,θα ήθελα να το παραχωρήσω στη Nya που έδηξε άμεσο ενδιαφέρον.
> Ενδεχομένως να περάσω αύριο από την έδρα για παραλαβή της Dual Ethernet οπότε μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε και την παράδοση για το μαγικό χαρτάκι.



Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Μέλος JB172
> 19. Intel PCI Dual Ethernet Adapter - 103 - NikolasC -
> 20. 512MB DDR2 SD-Ram 533MHz Jetram/Tranced - ΧΧΧ - ? -
> 21. 512MB DDR2 SD-Ram 533MHz Jetram/Tranced - ΧΧΧ - ? -
> 22. Intel Celeron 900 + Ψύκτρα + Fan - 203 - Socrates -
> 23. Intel Celeron 900 + Ψύκτρα + Fan - ΧΧΧ - ? -


Τα πράγματα από τον JB172 μου τα έδωσε ο trackman και θα τα αφήσω στον Σύλλογο αύριο (μετά τις 6)

----------


## nikolas_350

Παρέλαβα την κάρτα Intel PCI Dual Ethernet Adapter - 103
Παρέδωσα τον λαχνό για την Υποτροφία ECDL – 111 που προορίζετε για την NYA στον socrates
Ευχαριστώ

----------

